# Professional Dog Bather from south NJ



## Tiffanyannevitale (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm a Professional Dog Bather from NJ and charge good pricing for bathing nail clippings and grindings. Also pet sitting is no problem. 
Contact me and i'll get back to you.


----------

